

What's the best country for a baby to be born in in 2013? - kareemm
http://www.economist.com/news/21566430-where-be-born-2013-lottery-life?fsrc=scn/tw/te/eoy/Dec29

======
standingstone
So Ireland is now the 12th best place to be born!

Not sure about that. For starters, we're up to our neck in debt.

Nothing is planned here with the long term interest of the general population
at heart. We have a dysfunctional political system.

For example, we've never had a debate on immigration and yet from about 0% 15
years ago, now about 25% of births are to foreign born mothers.

And now the leader of the party that, while in government, bankrupted us just
a little while ago, is again the most popular party leader according to the
latest opinion polls.

I'd take this prediction with a pinch of salt.

